# 2.7 oil light keeps coming on



## nastyS4 (Feb 4, 2008)

any one no y my oil light keeps coming on i start the car its good. as soon as i give it 
gas the light comes on. 

i already changed my oil pump,
the oil pan sensor
and the presure sensor

and it still comes on.


----------

